# Obturator Block



## NFBarner (Nov 13, 2009)

Does anyone have the CPT code for an obturator block?


----------



## AuntJoyce (Nov 13, 2009)

*Obturator Nerve Block*

Good afternoon,

We use 64449 for this!

Have a great weekend!

Joyce


----------



## NFBarner (Nov 13, 2009)

Thank you Joyce.  Much appreciated!


----------



## marvelh (Nov 16, 2009)

Coding would depend upon where the block was actually performed.  You can certainly block the obturator nerve with a posterior lumbar plexus block but there are many other nerves also being blocked in this technique.

In contrast, if the block is performed in the lower inguinal area, you would look to 64450.  Here are a couple of links for illustrations and further info on obturator nerve blocks performed via this approach:

http://www.unc.edu/~rvp/Jeopardy/LE_Blocks/ObturatorNBlock.jpg

http://www.usra.ca/sb_obturator


----------

